# A new one for all the XDm fans.



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like Springfield has released another XDm.

Called the XDm 3.8
I can't find any info on the specs but here is the SA web page.
Seems Springfield has closed down access to the picture. 
http://www.the-m-factor.com/home.html
http://www.the-m-factor.com/specs_3.html
But here is another url to SA on the new gun.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like it.

I saw some spec's that said the grip is the same size & length as the full sized XDm.

I had hoped it would be small grip - for carry.

:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like it.

I saw some spec's that said the grip is the same size & length as the full sized XDm.

I had hoped it would be small grip - for carry.

Thanks for posting the picture & website.

Sorry for the double post - I guess hitting enter twice is not such a good idea.

:smt1099


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.the-m-factor.com/specs_3.html

Caliber: 9MM 
Magazines: 2 - 19 Round, Stainless Steel 
Barrel: 3.8" Steel, Melonite®,
Fully Supported Ramp 
Sights: Dovetail Front and Rear (Steel) 3-Dot 
Trigger Pull: 5.5 - 7.7 lbs 
Frame : Black Polymer 
Slide: Forged Steel 
Overall Length: 7" 
Height: 5.375" 
Weight w/ empty mag: 27.5oz 
Available colors: Black, Bi-Tone SS/Black 
*High Capacity Magazines may not be available in some states.
*Optional fiber optic sights coming soon


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Chathcock thanks for posting that link to the Springfield page.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't mention it, happy to help.


----------



## HogMan87 (Nov 20, 2009)

NICE!!:smt023


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

And the hits just keep on coming! :smt023


----------



## Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

I had the priviledge to check this out in person last night.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I do like this gun but the conceal-ability issue falls in the length of the grip, not the barrel.
I would be more interested in this if the grip were and inch shorter.
Capacity would take a hit, but it would be much easier to conceal and you would still have the model improvements on its side.


----------



## terese70 (Dec 30, 2009)

Have had the opprotunity to check this gun out. Very Nice!!


----------

